# possessed s4 grrrrrrrr please shoot some ideas



## 411moose (Feb 22, 2008)

delete


_Modified by 411moose at 3:29 AM 5-2-2010_


----------



## euronutz1089 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: possessed s4 grrrrrrrr please shoot some ideas (411moose)*

I have a motor w 22k on it and can install it for you call me 845-247-0100 Some time the bent valves can do more damage then you think or the head gaskits are on back ward
I can fix it


----------

